# [SOLVED] Headphones emitting beeps



## KBeasley

Turtle Beach X31 Wireless Headset
Gigabyte 880GA-UD3H Motheboard (Using On-board sound)
Rosewill Destroyer Mid-ATX Case (Using the front panel headphone input)


When I plug these headphones directly into my Xbox and TV, there is no beeping or static when I crank the headphones all the way up. 

When I plug them into my PC's front microphone port and turn them all the way up, I can hear a high pitched constant beeping and some distortion. It's odd, when I interact with the PC (Like minimizing a window, or moving the volume slider up and down) the beeps mimic my input. As I drag the volume slider i hear each individual value as a beep in my headset. 

Now I've narrowed it down to my PC because I can unplug and plug in cables all day but the beep will not stop unless I turn off the headphones or unplug the front microphone input. I've ruled out cables because I've tried another. I've re installed my audio driver. Also, It only starts the beeping once Windows has begun to load, I guess as its loading the audio driver. 

I don't think its just white noise either, because I have a sound system hooked up to my PC as well. When i crank the sound system all the way up, I hear normal white noise. And I used to hear the same exact noise from my headphones, as soft low hum. These beeping sounds are not white noise.

Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KBeasley

*Re: Headphones emitting beeps*

bump, anyone?


----------



## KBeasley

*Re: Headphones emitting beeps*

I would edit my post if I knew how, but here are some updates...

- Tried unplugging my front panel headphone header
- Tried plugging my computer directly to the wall (To rule out dirty electricity)
- Tried using Ubuntu

So basically software has been ruled out and the headphones themselves have been ruled out (Because they work perfectly fine plugged directly to the Xbox)


----------



## rgsalinger

*Re: Headphones emitting beeps*

Well, have you checked to see what your sound settings are in Windows. Windows can make a lot of different noises for different actions and these are set under "sound" in the control panel.
Rgrds-Ross


----------



## KBeasley

*Re: Headphones emitting beeps*

I have changed just about everything in the Sound Options, but no luck.

- I can also note, it makes the noise even if I mute the windows sounds...


----------



## WereBo

*Re: Headphones emitting beeps*

Hi KBeasley :wave:

Do you use your microphone, when hooked to the PC? It might be worth balancing the microphone volume-levels between the Turtle-Beach software and your sound-card drivers.


*PS* - You can only edit your posts within 15(ish) minutes of submitting your post :wink:


----------



## KBeasley

*Re: Headphones emitting beeps*

Thank you for the reply WereBo - I have messed with all of my audio software settings.

Here is a new discovery though. The wireless transmitter is USB powered. When I plug the power into my desktop computer, I can hear the odd beeping and extra static. When I plug the USB power into my laptop (but leave the headphone jack plugged into my desktop) I get a crisp clear sound with no beeping.

What in the world?! I'm at a loss


----------



## KBeasley

*Re: Headphones emitting beeps*

Although it cost me $10 bucks, and I didn't get to solve the issue - I have found a solution. I purchased USB charger that plugs directly into a wall outlet, now I do not hear the weird beeping noised.


----------



## WereBo

*Re: Headphones emitting beeps*

AHAAH! I suspect that the USB-socket might be, for some reason, putting out slightly 'dirty' voltage. Have you tried plugging the transmitter into a different USB-socket?

Another thing to to check, is your Windows audio-mixer (usually sitting in the System-Tray) - Look at the various inputs and try muting all but the ones you actually need, it might be picking up stray signals/noises from an open input.


----------



## WereBo

*Re: Headphones emitting beeps*

Aaahh well, if it works well and cures the problem..... :grin:

Thanks for posting back with a 'work-around' for it


----------

